
Recruiter Tricks: Salary Talk and Candidate Control - fecak
http://jobtipsforgeeks.com/2015/05/04/srt2/
======
hwstar
Let's hope AB1017
[http://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billNavClient.xhtml?...](http://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billNavClient.xhtml?bill_id=201520160AB1017)
gets signed by the Governor in California. That will make this problem go
away.

~~~
fecak
If this were to pass it could make some problems go away, but perhaps just
change the way the problems appear. The bill doesn't seem to preclude
employers from asking for salary expectations, which are what they really want
to know anyway. In several cases, salary history is almost entirely irrelevant
(entry level and junior roles, relocations, large changes in responsibility).

The bill does seem to be a good start for job seekers.

------
thespace123
I get it, sort of like shooting yourself in the foot.

